# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Cant look/edit my profile

## dmoneyellis

i click my profile and this page pops up saying i dont have access because either my account hasnt been completely set up or im not allowed to. Just seeing if yall could fix it

----------


## PT

will look into it

----------


## *Admin*

I checked there appears to be nothing wrong with your account... let us know if you continue having problems

----------


## CrazyCrew

Same problem for me. Can't access my profile. I know about the 25 post rule too.thanks

----------


## PT

will let admin know

----------


## *Admin*

Let me know if y ou are still having problems...

----------


## Tjohn6231

Im working on 25 posts right now

----------

